# [Systeme] Retrouver mon mot de passe utilisateur ! [resolu]

## gbetous

Salut !

Il m'arrive un truc con   :Embarassed:  J'ai perdu le mot de passe utilisateur sur mon serveur. Depuis qques temps je m'y connecte via clé ssh, et du coup je ne tape plus le mot de passe... et du coup je m'en souviens plus.

Par contre, je fais systematiquement l'acces root à la main, donc ca c'est sans pb. J'ai assayé de bidouiller le /etc/shadow mais sans succès. Comment réinitialiser le mot de passe, sachant donc que j'ai un acces root, et meme un acces à l'utilisateur en question ?

Merci !

----------

## Ezka

heu ... avec passwd ?

```
$ passwd --help

Syntaxe : passwd [options] [IDENTIFIANT]

Options :

  -a, --all               afficher l'état des mots de passe de tous les

                          comptes

  -d, --delete            supprimer le mot de passe du compte indiqué

  -e, --expire            forcer la fin de validité du compte indiqué

  -h, --help              afficher ce message d'aide et quitter

  -k, --keep-tokens       ne changer le mot de passe que s'il

                          est arrivé en fin de validité

  -i, --inactive INACTIF  fixer la durée d'inactivation du mot de passe

                          après sa fin de validité à INACTIF

  -l, --lock              bloquer le compte indiqué

  -n, --mindays JOURS_MIN fixer le nombre minimum de jours avant le

                          changement de mot de passe à JOURS_MIN

  -q, --quiet             mode silencieux

  -r, --repository DÉPÔT  changer le mot de passe dans le dépôt DÉPÔT

  -S, --status            afficher l'état du mot de passe du compte

                          indiqué

  -u, --unlock            déverrouiller le compte indiqué

  -w, --warndays JOURS_AVERT  fixer le nombre de jours d'avertissement

                              de fin de validité à JOURS_AVERT

  -x, --maxdays JOURS_MAX fixer le nombre maximum de jours avant le

                          changement de mot de passe à JOURS_MAX
```

----------

## truc

ahah, il m'arrive la même chose sur un serveur sauf... que je n'ai pas le mot de passe root, donc j'peux toujours m'y connecter par clée, mais impossible de changer mon mot de passe puisqu'on me demande l'ancien :/

Mais pour toi, qui a le mot de passe root, tu peux faire, passwd mon_user, comme l'a dit Ezka, et ça sera bon...

Une idée pour moi? car c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive, et que je dois demander de réinitialiser mon mot de passe :/

----------

## guilc

La, ta seule solution c'est d'acheter un peu de mémoire pour ton cerveau. C'est pas cher la RAM en plus, faut profiter   :Laughing: 

 Et maintenant, on va sortir très discrètement 

Plus sérieusement : non, un utilisateur doit toujours connaitre son ancien mot de passe pour en mettre un nouveau. C'est une mesure élémentaire de sécurité !

Tu seras toujours obligé de passer par l'admin de ta machine dans ces cas la  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Une idée pour moi? car c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive, et que je dois demander de réinitialiser mon mot de passe :/

 

Contacter l'admin ?  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> La, ta seule solution c'est d'acheter un peu de mémoire pour ton cerveau. C'est pas cher la RAM en plus, faut profiter   

 

Ouaissss, mais j'reboot tous les jours moi! donc de la RAM en plus ne m'aidera pas!  :Wink: 

Sinon, bah oui, il me reste l'admin, je sais bien, mais bon  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Par contre, je fais systematiquement l'acces root à la main, donc ca c'est sans pb. J'ai assayé de bidouiller le /etc/shadow mais sans succès. Comment réinitialiser le mot de passe, sachant donc que j'ai un acces root, et meme un acces à l'utilisateur en question ?

 

En root, modifier /etc/shadow de la manière suivante :

remplacer la ligne :

mon_login:$1$siqgjlkg$dgjskqghsudghlmkqsd:13452:0:99999:7::

en :

mon_login:!:13452:0:99999:7::

On se log depuis root avec su - mon_login.

et ensuite la commande passwd.

Sinon, il reste toujours john the ripper ...

----------

## gbetous

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> heu ... avec passwd ?

 

heu.... oui bon ça va, on se moque pas svp   :Wink: 

cela dit... ca marche pô, avec mes bidouilles, j'ai bien du peter qqchose :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sam ~ # passwd -d guillaume
> 
> Password changed.
> ...

 

je pense que je suis bon pour supprimer l'utilisateur et le recréer...

----------

## geekounet

Oui, éditer /etc/{passwd,group,shadow,gshadow} à la main est toujours une mauvaise idée, c'est si facile de tout casser. Vaut mieux passer par les outils prévu à cet effet, qui eux ne vont pas te foirer une ligne.

----------

## Deusexodus

Et surtout de préférence sauvegarder les lignes que l'on éfface (ça ne coute rien de mettre la véritable ligne avec un # devant.)

@+

----------

## geekounet

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Et surtout de préférence sauvegarder les lignes que l'on éfface (ça ne coute rien de mettre la véritable ligne avec un # devant.)
> 
> @+

 

vipw et vigr permettent d'éditer directement des fichiers avec notre éditeur favori, tout en vérifiant la syntaxe et en faisant un backup de l'ancien fichier.

----------

## kopp

Han le troll... bravo le modo

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Han le troll... bravo le modo

 

Je précise que vipw et vigr n'utilisent pas forcément vi, comme leur nom l'indique, mais utilisent simplement $EDITOR, qui peut être n'importe quel éditeur. Je n'ai donc pas trollé  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Oups, my bad.

C'est le "notre éditeur préféré" qui m'a enduit ( :Wink: ) d'erreur

----------

## Deusexodus

 *Quote:*   

> vipw et vigr permettent d'éditer directement des fichiers avec notre éditeur favori, tout en vérifiant la syntaxe et en faisant un backup de l'ancien fichier.

 

Merci pour l'astuce ça me servira surement.  :Very Happy: 

@+

----------

## lesourbe

sinon y'a :

- tu suis le câble

- tu retrouves le serveur

- tu bootes sous un linux

- tu chroot en étant root

- passwd

- et hop.

quoi ? t'as pas d'accès physique, et les deux premières étapes , elles servent à quoi ???

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> sinon y'a :
> 
> - tu suis le câble
> 
> - tu retrouves le serveur
> ...

 

Mouais... Il y a plus simple dans ce cas là : ajoute l'option single au lancement du noyau (en éditant la ligne du chargeur de démarrage).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> sinon y'a :
> 
> - tu suis le câble
> 
> - tu retrouves le serveur
> ...

 

un peu comme ceci ?

----------

## Deusexodus

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> sinon y'a :
> 
> - tu suis le câble
> 
> - tu retrouves le serveur
> ...

 

Oui mais si passwd marche pas, est-ce que et hop est efficace ?

Nan je veux juste dire que on sais même pas si il a la machine chez lui, ou s'il à un truc à la dedibox (franchement critique dans ce cas là).

@+

EDIT : oups je suis pris de dysléxie : j'ai confondu premières avec dernières.

----------

## lesourbe

ohhh, tu copies le binaire de passwd depuis ton live ... ça doit marcher, non (sauf si on a un live 64 et un os 32 sans lib32 ... m'enfin faut le faire exprès) ?

----------

## gbetous

Bon, au lieu de raconter des conneries (parce que là, oui, il y a du monde !!!), essayez (pleaaaaaase  :Crying or Very sad:  ) de me dire comment faire quand on a (apparemment) tout peté.

Non parce que là je suis plutot mal. Impossible de toucher à la commande passwd, je me prends un inéluctable "passwd: Critical error - immediate abort". Et là ou c'est coton, c'est que la valeur retournée par la commande ($?) est 10, et que le man est formel :

```

EXIT VALUES

       The passwd command exits with the following values:

       0  success

       1  permission denied

       2  invalid combination of options

       3  unexpected failure, nothing done

       4  unexpected failure, passwd file missing

       5  passwd file busy, try again

       6  invalid argument to option

```

Depuis le début de ce thread, j'ai pu (facilement) supprimer l'utilisateur, pensant le recréer. Impossible. Et pourtant, quand j'avais touché ces fichiers, je n'avais touché que les ligne de l'utilisateur en question, et maintenant elles n'y sont plus du tout (depuis le "userdel").

Donc... je sais plus trop quoi faire...

----------

## gbetous

Bon, la solution est venue de chpasswd. Il a bien voulu fonctionner, j'ai donc pu recréer mon utilisateur avec un nouveau mot de passe.

Merci à tous   :Wink:  (non parce que a travers les conneries diverses et variées, j'en ai appris pas mal   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Deusexodus

C'est pas merveilleux chpasswd. Dans le man ils précise pas tout mais : ça veux dire qu'il n'y à pas de demande mot de passe (niveau sécurité c'est pas ça), ça veux dire que root peux tout changer sans les droits des utilisateurs (de façon facile en plus).

Si au lieu de ça il devais se fatiguer avec le fichier shadow d'accord mais là, si quelqu'un élève ces privilèges et est un tant soit peu au fait des choses : cette personnes est une bombe pour le système.

Enfin après je connais pas tout peut-être y a t'il des moyens de réduire se trou béant.

@+

----------

## lesourbe

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin après je connais pas tout peut-être y a t'il des moyens de réduire se trou béant.
> 
> 

 

c't'idée aussi d'élever ses privilèges, c'est ça le trou béant.

----------

## boozo

désolé pour le up mais je me suis fait avoir aujourd'hui car mon passwd arrivant à expiration

et même topo :

```
#passwd <user>

passwd : Critical error - immediate abort
```

En fait le problème vient de sys-libs/cracklib un tracker est en cours

ré-emerger cracklib et shadow règle le problème

Espérant que cela serve à d'autres   :Wink: 

----------

